# 7 công dụng của son dưỡng môi giúp bạn tiết kiệm được vô số tiền mỹ phẩm



## vietmom (1/5/18)

*Thỏi son dưỡng ngày nào cũng dùng không phải chỉ có tác dụng làm mềm môi đâu nhé, chúng còn cả tá công dụng cho chị em nữa đấy!*

*1. Giúp tóc và lông mày vào nếp*
Nghe có vẻ lạ nhưng thỏi son dưỡng có tác dụng lớn trong việc tạo kiểu tóc và giữ nếp cho lông mày của bạn đấy. Khi mới gội đầu xong, hoặc mới ngủ dậy, đặc biệt trong thời tiết hanh khô của mùa đông này, bạn hãy thoa chút son dưỡng lên tóc và chải thật đều. Tuyệt đối không để son dính lên da đầu nếu không tóc bạn sẽ bị bết đấy!



​
Đối với lông mày, bạn lấy thỏi son dưỡng tô lên là để cho hàng lông mày vào nếp xinh xắn rồi.

*2. Lưu hương nước hoa thơm lâu*
Các tín đồ của nước hoa đã biết cách lưu lại mùi hương lâu trên cơ thể chưa? Trước khi xịt nước hoa, bạn chỉ cần bôi chút son dưỡng lên lên vùng da bạn sẽ xịt nước hoa lên. Chỉ 1 thao tác nhỏ xíu này thôi là bạn có thể tự tin cả ngày với hương nước hoa thơm ngát.



​
*3. Chấm dứt tình trạng da khô nẻ*
Không chỉ có tác dụng dưỡng môi, son dưỡng còn có thể trị khỏi tình trạng da khô nứt nẻ ở vùng quanh mũi và hai bên gò má nữa đấy. Chỉ cần bôi chút son dưỡng lên đó là khô nẻ sẽ biến mất chỉ sau 1 đêm.



​
*4. Dưỡng lông mi và da mắt*
Sinh ra có hàng lông mi không được dài và cong là một thiệt thòi lớn cho các bạn nữ. Việc phụ thuộc quá nhiều vào mascara và mi giả khiến chúng ta bị gò bó. Chỉ cần thoa chút son dưỡng môi lên hàng mi của bạn mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ, sau 2 tuần bạn sẽ có hàng mi dài và cong vút.



​
*5. Làm trơn khóa áo quần*
Áo quần mới mua về thường bị rít, rất khó kéo. Vì thế bạn hãy lấy son dưỡng da chà nhẹ lên là khóa lại trơn chu ngay tức khắc.



​
*6. Chữa vết cắn do côn trùng gây ra*
Những vết cắn do côn trùng gây ra thường bị mẩn đỏ và ngứa ngáy khó chịu. Bạn đừng gãi khiến chúng lan rộng ra thêm, hãy thoa lên đó chút son dưỡng là vết mẩn đỏ sẽ dịu hẳn đi đấy.



​
*7. Xóa vết xước trên đồ da*
Với những đồ dùng làm bằng da như giày, hay túi xách, thắt lưng… bạn đều có thể áp dụng cách này để “làm mới” chúng. Lấy thỏi son dưỡng ra, thoa lên đó 1 chút là vết xước từ từ mờ dần và biến mất!



​
_Nguồn: Theo Thu An (Khám phá)_


----------

